# schwinn script nos front hub



## Pedals Past (Jul 27, 2022)

ff/pp buyer pays shipping $10 usps priority 48 usa schwinn script nos front hub 28 hole


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 28, 2022)

What year is stamped on the axle please?
Thanks


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 28, 2022)

Where is it at ? not taking it apart to find it its nos never been apart if its visable whole i get it for you came from bicyclebones ling before he had the repop stuff


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 28, 2022)

Z-65 are the only markings on axle, 18 hole each side 36 hole rim


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 28, 2022)

Thanks 
1965


----------



## Hoagie57 (Aug 5, 2022)

$35.00 Shipped


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 5, 2022)

sorry nd


----------

